# Can You Identify this Shotgun for Me?



## comacho (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a co-worker that is looking at a Browning Citori 12 ga. over and under in a pawn shop.

The number on it is #15930NR153

Can this shotgun be identified as to type etc. with just the number?

thanks,
comacho


----------



## huntinmo (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes, Browning has a date your gun section on their website. NR would be the year code for 1997 and 153=12 ga. 3" Gr.1 Hunting.


----------

